# Ideas for name of business



## Bec (Aug 14, 2008)

I have been a member on here for a while, however I just haven't had a chance to get on because I have been extemely busy but I am back now.  I was wandering if anyone had any ideas for the name of my business. I am a college student who is studying digital photography at an amazing school.  I am trying to start my business while in school to get some extra money and to try and build somewhat of a clientel.  I am wanting something catchy.  The normal is people us their last name then photography.  If anyone has any ideas I would greatly appreciate it.

Thanks,
Bec


----------



## tirediron (Aug 15, 2008)

These days the determining factor in your business name more often than not, is: "Is that domain available?" I'm not a huge fan of 'catchy' names as most of them sound rather childish to me, but one thing I think is important is to have "Photography" in the name. Short and simple, something for which there can little chance of misspelling. (I'll assume for the purpsoses of illustration, based on your screen name, that you're female, and your first name is Rebecca, and we'll say your last name is Smith) I would suggest something along the lines of "Rebecca Smith Photography" or a variant thereof. Given that name, a person knows immediately what your company does, they know your name (establish a personal connection), and if they want to look you up on-line (assuming you can get the domain www.rebeccasmithphotography.com you're easy to find. 

Good luck!


----------



## Pure Captures (Aug 22, 2008)

I agree with tirediron, try your name, is the domain name available?  Whatever catchy ideas you try, see if the domain name is available.  My wife and I came up with the name Pure Captures by brainstorming what our photography was about (capturing people and things as they are, not posed) and finding a way to say that with words available.  http://Purecaptures.com was available and describes our style well so there we are now.  If you want to go through the same exercise I recommend a thesaurus; it's really not that easy to find word combos that are available (Pure Captures wasn't our first idea, but we really like it).  If you look hard I'm sure you'll find something you love, especially if you include the word photography at the end (which will also help improve your search listing).

Matthew Block
http://www.purecaptures.com


----------



## SpeedTrap (Aug 22, 2008)

It can be anything, when we first started out we were Childs Photography (My Last name is Childs)  but we found it created limits, people thought we only photographed children,  we had and still own the domain www.ourwedding.ca, but again too limiting.  So one night it hit us LightArt Photography we checked and www.lightart.ca was avalible and so that was it.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Aug 22, 2008)

I read something about this somewhere when I was in your same position: trying to think of a catchy name. The thing I read said that there really isn't anything more creative than your name. And, that way, you get your name out there. Ansel Adams wasn't "Klick Pix Photography". If he was, you may not know his name. 

Just my opinion on the matter


----------

